# B & B Pygmies kidded thread



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Oops it's supposed to say kidding thread not kidded. Anyways Here's our first does that are due this year. They are currently at day 146
View attachment 93448
this is the view through the cameras


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Sunshine, the one with the belly band, just kidded a single dark caramel buckling!
View attachment 93479
View attachment 93480


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

View attachment 93513


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

View attachment 93514


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

He's *still* super cute, and Sunshine looks like a very proud mama


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

OMGoodness!! I think if I had that at my house, I would carry it everywhere and never put it down. Too incredibly cute!!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

View attachment 93604

Medium caramel buckling born yesterday, all black twin brother didn't make it.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry you lost one! But the other two are so adorable!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

The medium caramel is named Maximum Quality and dark caramel is Sundowner.
Maximum Quality is out of Quality Control and Addison and Sundowner is out of Amaretto and Sunshine.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

B & B Pygmies Sundowner
View attachment 93627

B & B Pygmies Maximum Quality
View attachment 93628


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I love Maximum Quality! Are you keeping either of them bucks?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

As of right now I'm keeping both of them bucks


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I believe we have sundowner sold, as much as I want to keep him I know he will be in good hands. We are selling him to Chad Hudson in Texas. All of Chad's bucks are PGCH so he has nothing to show. I think both of these boys have a bright future, they both have really nice bone and stand square. I really like the rear end on sundowner, but it looks like he might end up being a shorter bodied buck. Plus I still own his sire so I can always repeat the breeding. We are going to sell Quality Control as soon as I get my Johnes test results back, so I think I will keep Maximum Quality.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Gorgeous! They both look like they're going to be incredible when they grow up.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought I would share some cute pics 
View attachment 93676
View attachment 93677
View attachment 93678


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

LOVE that 2nd pic!!!
Congrats on the kids


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I know I haven't updated this in a while - oops. Heres Twin does that were born May 13 out of Hillside Creek Country Diva and 1x Grand Spring Vale's Amaretto. The Caramel's name is Margarita and the Black Agouti is Bahama Mama


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Doe and Buck born May 20 out of 2x MCH/PGCH Country Farms Dominating Performance and Beech Creek Elite Rosa Parks. Grey Agouti is the buckling and his name is Dominator. Black Agouti is the doe and is not named yet.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Love the little doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

